

LastPass breached, hashed master passwords compromised - Errorcod3
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=18512

======
hackercurious
For comments follow link-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212)

